

Google's official app market found hosting malicious Android apps—again - Suraj-Sun
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/04/googles-official-app-market-found-hosting-malicious-android-appsagain.ars

======
therealarmen
_In the background and without warning, they also obtained the phone number
and a unique identifier of the infected device and sent the information in
clear text to a remote server under the control of the software developers._

Is this abnormal behavior for a mobile app? Hell, wasn't Path uploading your
entire address book to its' servers? Oh, I guess that's different because it
was over SSL.

